# Anyone with a 25 or 26 day cycle when do you ovulate???



## BeverleyLN

Hi everyone... i have a 25 to 26 day cycle and this is my first month using opk.
I'm new to them and did my first on CD10 which was just a faint line... i haven't got a positive yet (it's CD12) and think i may have missed it or i won't ovulate this month :cry:

If there is anyone reading this with a 25 or 26 day cycle and you know roughly what CD you ovulate could you please post it here.... desperately hoping that either it came three days ago or it's just around the corner :?


----------



## babyblonde19

BeverleyLN said:


> Hi everyone... i have a 25 to 26 day cycle and this is my first month using opk.
> I'm new to them and did my first on CD10 which was just a faint line... i haven't got a positive yet (it's CD12) and think i may have missed it or i won't ovulate this month :cry:
> 
> If there is anyone reading this with a 25 or 26 day cycle and you know roughly what CD you ovulate could you please post it here.... desperately hoping that either it came three days ago or it's just around the corner :?



hi hun i have a exactly same! i have a 25/26 -27day cycle. if your cycle is 25 days then u should ovulate on cd10/11. if its 27 days sometimes then be cd12. thats what mine is anyways. sometimes my cycles are 25 days then change to 27 days. add me as a freind :) we have same cycles. xxx


----------



## BeverleyLN

We :sex: on CD7 and CD8 and then not again till CD11 so i'm doubtful that anything will happen this month... will have to start charting and testing sooner next month.

Confirmed you as a friend :flower:


----------



## babyblonde19

BeverleyLN said:


> We :sex: on CD7 and CD8 and then not again till CD11 so i'm doubtful that anything will happen this month... will have to start charting and testing sooner next month.
> 
> Confirmed you as a friend :flower:

hi hun im only 20 and hubby is 21 and been trying for 9months u have lots of time yet dont get stressed out about it , it will happen dont u worry about that. takes some couples upto a year sometimes.! xxx


----------



## lauraemily17

My cycles were 26 days and I had quite a short lp and generally ovulated between cd13 & cd15 so there's you could ovulate in a few days still. Keep BD!!


----------



## babyblonde19

lauraemily17 said:


> My cycles were 26 days and I had quite a short lp and generally ovulated between cd13 & cd15 so there's you could ovulate in a few days still. Keep BD!!

when my cycles are 25 days i get a postive on ov test on cd10 lol ? xx


----------



## MKAC2005

I responded to this on my other post but just in case i'll reply here too :flower:
My cycles are 24-26 days and this was my first month with OPK's too. The charts predicted me to O around CD12 and my OPK was positive CD13, I took 2 that day that were positive and by CD14 they were negative again.


----------



## babyblonde19

MKAC2005 said:


> I responded to this on my other post but just in case i'll reply here too :flower:
> My cycles are 24-26 days and this was my first month with OPK's too. The charts predicted me to O around CD12 and my OPK was positive CD13, I took 2 that day that were positive and by CD14 they were negative again.


humm.. wonder if my charts are wrong then.. :/ maybe i ovulate later then i thought, my cycles are 25-27 days. what do u think? xx


----------



## MKAC2005

if you are using OPK's how often are you testing and are you testing after holding your urine for a few hours? I was testing at least twice a day and around CD11-12 I was getting alittle worried that I wasn't seeing it darkening then on CD13 there it was. I would just keep testing until you see a positive because even though your cycles are regular you may not O the same time every month.


----------



## BeverleyLN

Thanks so much MKAC2005! maybe i haven't Ov'd yet!!! well i'll keep you all updated and if you could let us know what your result is that would be great!! 

Wishing us all GL and sending lots of :dust:


----------



## MKAC2005

you're welcome! I'm sure you will see your positive soon! 
:dust:


----------



## lauraemily17

babyblonde19 said:


> lauraemily17 said:
> 
> 
> My cycles were 26 days and I had quite a short lp and generally ovulated between cd13 & cd15 so there's you could ovulate in a few days still. Keep BD!!
> 
> when my cycles are 25 days i get a postive on ov test on cd10 lol ? xxClick to expand...

That would be usual but if you have a short luteul phase as I do AF usually comes 12/13 days after o, for most people it's 14/15 after o. Xx


----------



## Skoer1360

Hi! I have a Luteal Phase Defect (I would get af about 9 days after O), so my cycles were about 21 days long (or as short as 18!) and I would O at about cd12. If you keep charting (I suggest atleast temping) and find your luteal phase (the days between O and your period [period classified not as spotting but as a full bright flow]) is less than 10 days (10 days being the minimum to sustain a pregnancy) I would talk to your OBGYN about your options. For me personally, I have to take Clomid to lengthen my cycles but some ladies have been able to do that with vitamin B complex. 

GL and :dust:


----------



## BeverleyLN

Thank you for the advice... If I get a positive on the opk I'll be able to to track my luteal phase for this month if I don't I'll have to buy the thermometer and use that next month too.... I have started taking a multi vitamin that says it has a B1, B2, B6 and B12 is that the same?


----------



## babyjo

Hey BeverleyLN I have 23-26 day cycles. My earliest positive OPK is CD9 and latest CD11. We are all soooo different and each cycle varies even if the same length which is annoying. The 1st time i used OPK i missed it. It's just best to BD regularly or if you do chart your temp in the future until you get a temperature rise. Good luck hun x


----------



## BeverleyLN

Am starting to think that I've missed it but the hubby and i BD and after when i went to the loo there was a tiny little bit of brownish discharge on the tp... sorry if tmi but i've never had that before!! i'm CD12 and more confused than ever!


----------



## Scout

I'd also suggest testing more than once a day. I have a really short surge (only about 10 hours), so I test 3 times a day when my expected o day is near bc mine would be really easy to miss. Good luck. Oh, and you know, even if you did o on CD 10 you're not out cos those little spermies can live 3 days. One study actually said that you should bd the day before you get a positive OPK to have a better chance of getting preggers. And 2 of the times i got pregnant, we bd the day before my positive and that was it bc he went out of town.


----------



## adriansgirl

I have a 25 day cycle and i o around cd 15.


----------



## moter98

I also have a 25-26 day cycle. I always get + OPK on CD10 or CD11. I use the clearblue easy digital ones with the smiley face to indicate O as I have a hard time figuring out when the ones with the lines are positive. It's much easier for me, and more fun, to get the smiley face! You should be testing twice a day. I used to only test once a day and missed it, so now I test twice a day. Once in the morning and once at night to make sure I catch O. You will ovulation 12-36 hours after a + OPK so it is possible to miss the surge if you only test once per day.


----------



## BeverleyLN

Well the hubby and i BD on CD7, 8, 11 and 12 (today) and will try to everyday so if i did Ov on CD10 some swimmers might have hung in there but now my discharge after our BD tonight is making me think that i haven't Ov yet as it looked like a little leftover from my flow... oh god i am obsessed!! 

15 days till the :witch: is due so i'll keep everyone posted!! thanks for all the help everyone :hugs:


----------



## adriansgirl

drs say if u bd everyother day during ur cycle u will get preggers. saves money on opks :)


----------



## BeverleyLN

adriansgirl said:


> drs say if u bd everyother day during ur cycle u will get preggers. saves money on opks :)

You are probably right... well going on holiday over Christmas so if i don't get :bfp: before then i won't have time to use opk and maybe mother nature will work her magic


----------

